# Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?



## Lonny (1. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

Ich möchte mir eine Polarisationsbrille Besorgen doch da gibt es ja auch Preise von unter 30 bis Über 100 Euro und etliche Verschieden Brillengläser !!!
Wo Rauf muss man beim Kauf Achten ? Gibt es da Verschiedene Stärken ? Welche habt ihr ?
Achso da fällt mir doch noch was ein  die Brillen nehmen doch die Spiegelung des Wassers nicht war ? Doch bis zur welcher wasser Tiefe ist dann die Sicht Offen ? 
Kann man Sie auch bei nicht so Klaren wasser einsetzen ?
Ja der Daniel hat wieder Fragen über Fragen doch ich sage immer lieber einmal mehr Fragen als dann Vielleicht etwas Kaufen was sich nachher als M..... Rausstellt und man Kauft Doppelt :- )



Mit freundlichen Grüßen: Daniel


----------



## angler>hagen (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

ja also ich habe meine bei angel ussat (den laden von ulli beyer  kennt doch jeder oder???) und da gab es richtige brillen von preisen 25-90euro bis 125€!

doch da ich eh ein brillen träger bin habe ich mir dort einen  aufsatz gekauft den man sich selber zurecht schneiden konnte  und so habe ich ihn an meine brille angepasst! 9.95€ und von dam!

ja es nimmt die spiegelung und ist auch als normale sonnennrille geiegnet, meine aufjeden fall!

also ich sag dir eins vile werden jetzt in ihrem thread schreiben  kauf dir die oder die aber  besser ist es wenn du in einen angelladen gehst 

(aber NICHT diese lädchen die eh keine ahnug haben ! )

einen wo der besitzer oder die helfer auch angeln gehen  und lass dich da beraten!!

Ach ja bei klarem wasser und wnen das wasser ruhig ist kannst du manchmal die brassen oder auch andere bische gründeln sehen wnenn du GLÜCK hast , 

aber musst du wissen ob du das geld ausgeben willlst ! also wenn du an keinem ruhigengewässer fischt dann wäre auch nur eine sonnenbrille möglich weil bei vielen kleinen wellen denke ich mal!! wird man auch nicht viel sehen!


----------



## Lorenz (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Hi

ich habe eine von Aqua!
Hat glaube ich 40 Euro gekostet...

Ist aufjedenfall sehr hilfreich!
Man sieht Fische oder etwas anderes im Wasser ,was man sonst ,ohne pol-brille, nicht sehen würde!!
Die Anschaffung lohnt auf jedenfall!

Da ich aber kein vergleichswert habe (weil ich ja nur die eine pol brille habe) kann ich dir nichts konkretes empfehlen!


Aber ich würde mir an deiner Stelle die Aqua und die Shimano Modelle angucken :g


----------



## The Ghost (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Hallo,



			
				angler>hagen schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn du an keinem ruhigengewässer fischt dann wäre auch nur eine sonnenbrille möglich weil bei vielen kleinen wellen denke ich mal!! wird man auch nicht viel sehen!



Ich überlege auch mir eine Polarisationsbrille zuzulegen. Wäre gut wenn jemand seine Erfahrung in Bezug auf die Sicht bei den kleinen Wellen schreibt. Wo findet man denn schon ein absolut ruhiges Gewässer?

mfg The Ghost#h


----------



## Pfiffie79 (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Ich habe mir einfach die polbrille zum anklammern an die richtige gekauft...der preis liegt etwa bei 12-19 eur jenachdem wo du hingehst.

gerade für brillen mit sehstärke ein sehr teure angelegenheit die über 150 euro hinausgeht.....ich habe sie heute getestet ( also normale brille + plastepolklammer davor) und es funzt super, die gute frau in der brillenhandlung...geschimpft optiker meinte das sie zum autofahren auch sehr gut geeignet sind !


----------



## ForellenMike (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Balzer hat gute Polbrillen, die meist 'n Zehner kosten. Gute Polfilter und dito UV-Schutz.
Ich habe die mit der Balzer-Nr. 18730003 (von Gerlinger). Und ja, auch die kleinen Kräuselwellen verlieren einen guten Teil ihrer Störkraft.


----------



## Seebaer (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*



			
				ForellenMike schrieb:
			
		

> Balzer hat gute Polbrillen, die meist 'n Zehner kosten. Gute Polfilter und dito UV-Schutz.
> Ich habe die mit der Balzer-Nr. 18730003 (von Gerlinger). Und ja, auch die kleinen Kräuselwellen verlieren einen guten Teil ihrer Störkraft.


 
Danke für den guten Tipp #6 #6 #6


----------



## Kochtoppangler (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Guck mal bei ebay unter Mad marlin .
Die Brillen sind meiner meinung nach Richtig gut (und sehen im gegensatz zu den meisten anderen auch noch einigermaßen aus) .
Die sind teilweise schon ab 20 € zu haben .
Ich hab mir  letztes Jahr die hier gekauft : http://cgi.ebay.de/MAD-MARLIN-Polbr...ryZ14357QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Ist echt super !

Achja stells dir nicht so vor das du mit der Brille auf einmal alle Fische im gewässer sehen kannst , Aber z.B. beim Biss siehst du häufig die Seite vom Fisch aufblitzen .

Hatte es beim Spinnfischen z.B. öfter das ne Forelle den Köder von meinem Kollegen attackiert hat und ich den Biss 1a beobachten konnte ...
Er (ohne PolBrille) hat von dem ganzen nicht mal was bemerkt .


----------



## JohnvanJerk (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Nimm Shimano und du bist zufrieden !!!

http://www.mds-fishingworld.de/catalog/index.php?cPath=73_107


----------



## Kochtoppangler (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

30 € für n Teil was nach ner billigen Plastiksonnenbrille aussieht ?
Nur weil shimano draufsteht ?


----------



## Carp4Fun (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> 30 € für n Teil was nach ner billigen Plastiksonnenbrille aussieht ?


Die scheinen ihr Geld aber wirklich wert wert zu sein. `Nen Kumpel von mir benutzt auch eine Shimano und ist absolut zufrieden. Man sollte nur ein wenig auf die Farbe der Gläser achten, -je nach Witterung und persönlicher Vorliebe macht das schon recht große Unterschiede in der Sichtqualität. 

Ich selbst benutze eine Polbrille der Marke Fenwick und bevorzuge in der Regel die bernsteinfarbenen Gläser. Die Brille zwar noch `ne Ecke teurer (~50,-€) als die gängigen Modelle von Shimano, ist meiner Meinung nach allerdings nicht wirklich besser.|rolleyes Kleiner Vorteil: Im Lieferumfang sind 3 Paar verschiedenfarbige Wechselgläser enthalten, die je nach Lichtverhältnissen ausgetauscht werden können.

Gruß#h 
Sascha


----------



## JohnvanJerk (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

ja, der meinung bin ich auch


----------



## Kochtoppangler (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*



			
				Carp4Fun schrieb:
			
		

> Im Lieferumfang sind 3 Paar verschiedenfarbige Wechselgläser enthalten, die je nach Lichtverhältnissen ausgetauscht werden können.



Das ist natürlich sehr praktisch !


----------



## wolkenkrieger (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Mit solch einer Brille liebäugel ich schon lange und nicht mal nur fürs Angeln, sondern eben auch fürs Autofahren.

Auf die Optik leg ich nicht so einen großen Wert (solange es keine Miami Vice Pilotenbrille ist *gg*) aber eben auf gute Abdunklung und einen ordentlichen UV-Schutz.

In die engere Wahl kommen Balzer- und Shimano-Modelle. Die ganz große Frage ist jetzt, welche Farbe man idealerweise nimmt, wenn man eben so wie ich eine Allroundbrille haben möchte.

Wie ich den Katalogen entnehmen kann, unterscheiden sich die Brillen eines herstellers tatsächlich nur in der Glasfarbe und im Design. Oder gibts da noch mehr, auf was man achten sollte?

Gruß

Rico


----------



## Lonny (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Hallo,
Ich werde mal ein wenig bei Ebay schauen den so viel wollte ich eigentlich auch nicht Ausgeben 
Aber wie Wolkenkrieger schon sagt : welche Farbe soll man nun nehmen ich kann mir ja nicht 2-3 Brillen für verschiedene Wettersituationen  ! Es soll schon eine Allroundbrille sein ! Welche Farbe ist dafür geeignet ?
PS: Gibt es auch bei den Glässern Qualitäts Unterschiede ? 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen: Daniel


----------



## Conchoolio (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

willst du die nur fürs angeln oder auch als normale sonnenbrille für alles mögliche benutzen.
ich habe mir ne billige balzer gekauft die ist schon ganz ok, hat so 15€ gekostet. dieses jahr hab ich mir aber ne oakley als sonnenbrille gekauft und siehe da, die ist auch polarisiert und 100 mal besser als die balzer. nur auch 20 mal teurer #d  
man darf aber keine überansprüche an polbrillen stellen. man sieht schon bisschen tiefer ins wasser jedoch nicht wirklich tief bei trüben wasser oder bewegung. hauptsächlich sind fische an der oberfläche besser zu sehen. auf den grund hab ich mit meinen jedenfalls noch nie gesehen wenn das wasser tiefer als ca einen meter war.


----------



## Carp4Fun (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Wie oben schon mal kurz angesprochen, bevorzuge ich persönlich die braunen bzw. bernsteinfarbenen Gläser. Damit bin ich eigentlich für die hiesigen Wetter- und Lichtverhältnisse in den allermeisten Fällen gut gerüstet. In der Dämmerungsphase früh am Morgen oder am Abend habe ich auch schon hellgelbe Gläser benutzt, die besonders unsere farbenfrohen Spinnköder deutlich von der dunklen Umgebung hervorheben. Meine Grau(blau)en Gläser habe ich bisher eigentlich nie verwendet. Mag sein, dass diese Gläser bei sehr intensiver Sonneneinstrahlung sinnvoll einzusetzen sind.#c 
Also wenn ich mich auf eine Farbe beschränken müsste, würd ich definitiv zu den Braun- oder Bernsteintönen greifen.#6 Am Ende ist das aber sicher auch eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks, denn nicht jede Farbe ist für jedes Auge auf Dauer angenehm...

Gruß#h 
Sascha


----------



## Farina (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Kauf dir eine OAKLEY, Gestell kannste Dir aussuchen, es gibt für alle Modelle Polarisationsgläser. Kosten ab 260 - 450 €. Es gibt keine Besseren.

Ich habe 2 Stück und bin mehr als zufrieden.#6 


Farina


----------



## nikmark (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Moin,
die Dinger gibt es ja nun wirklich in allen Preisklassen.
Ich denke aber, das wirklich entscheidende ist doch, das die wirklich das Licht polarisieren. Gehe in ein Geschäft (meinetwegen auch in einen Discounter ;-)  ) und suche Die zwei identische Modelle raus. Die Gläser legst Du dann um 90 Grad verdreht übereinander und wenn Du nicht mehr durchgucken kannst, hast Du eine richtig gute Polbrille.
Du wirst sehen, wie billig die sein können #6 

Nikmark


----------



## kulti007 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

@farina

macht es wirklich sinn eine brille für 260 bis 450 euronen zu kaufen;+
da kann man doch trotzdem "nur" durch gucken.#c

da seh ich die fische lieber nicht und spare das geld :m

mfg


----------



## Kochtoppangler (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Also ich würde grau nehmen ...

Habs heute geschafft auf meine Brille zu treten , hat sie natürlich nicht überlebt :c 

Gleich bei ebay ne neue bestellt |rolleyes


----------



## angler>hagen (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

hehe wer keine arbeit aht der macht sich welche hat vll jemand vergleich bilder??

also einmal ohne und einmal mit poli!!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Die Mad Marlin kosten übrigens normalerweise so um die 100 Us Dollar ...
Sind also kein Billigkram .

Warum man die bei ebay für "nur" 30 € bekommt weiß ich auch nicht .


----------



## Conchoolio (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*



			
				kulti007 schrieb:
			
		

> @farina
> 
> macht es wirklich sinn eine brille für 260 bis 450 euronen zu kaufen;+
> da kann man doch trotzdem "nur" durch gucken.#c
> ...



ich hab eine der polarisierten oakleys wie oben angesprochen. fürs angeln alleine macht es wenig sinn aber wenn du so wie ich noch tennis spielst viel mit dem auto rumgondelst oder andere aktivitäten in der freien natur machst macht es auf jeden fall sinn bisschen mehr zu unvestieren. oakley bietet ne lange garantie (meine 5 jahre) die gläser sind das beste fürs auge was du bekommen kannst und ein wichtiger punkt für alle selbsternannten modeproleten wie mich, das ding sieht auch noch :g cool aus. 260€ sind übertrieben. meine hat 170€ gekostet mit erste sahne gläsern. wenn du nur zum angeln gehst langt auch ne 9,90 balzer polbrille. ob diese wirklich so gut für die augen sind (uv schutz usw. wag ich zu bezweifeln)
ich denke aber das es sicher auch ein mittelding gibt. ein kumpel von mir hat mal diese mojave brille aus dem tv verkauf gehabt. da war auch ein paar polarisierte gläser dabei. die war sehr schön anzusehen und von irgendso ner warentest sache als außerordentlich guter augenschutz gepriesen. du siehst es gibt viele möglichkeiten.


----------



## Franky (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Moin,

ich habe 2 Brillen von Shimano mir zugelegt. Nachdem mir andere Modelle wenig zusagten, bin ich mit der "Technium" und der "Antares" durchaus zufrieden. Im Vergleich mit einer Polbrille vom Optiker für den vierfachen Preis ist das Bild kontrastreicher und mit wesentlich weniger Spiegelung versehen.


----------



## Kinzigtäler (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Hallo!

Ich habe mir letzte Woche ne Balzer Polbrille angeschafft. Dieses jahr kamen neue Modelle auf den Markt, die auch wirklich modern aussehen und nicht mehr so wie in den 80'er. Klar sind die Gläser aus Kunststoff, aber trotzdem hat sich die Qualität der Brillen gegenüber den alten Modellen (hab da auch noch eine davon) deutlich verbessert. Auch die Polarisation finde ich in Ordnung. Vorallem bei dem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Einfach super.

MfG

Kinzigtäler


----------



## schakal1182 (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*



			
				angler>hagen schrieb:
			
		

> doch da ich eh ein brillen träger bin habe ich mir dort einen aufsatz gekauft den man sich selber zurecht schneiden konnte und so habe ich ihn an meine brille angepasst! 9.95€ und von dam!


 
Ich habe auch so eine Polarisationsbrille als Aufstecker für meine normale Brille. Nur sieht meine noch aus wie eine Pilotenbrille...
Ich wollte die mir auch zurecht schneiden, habe mich aber nicht da ran getraut. Womit hast du die Gläser bearbeitet?


----------



## Makreli (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Gibt es soclhe für alle Brillen?
Also zum aufstecken?


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

ich möchte mir demnäst auch mal ein Polbrille holen.

Was haltet ihr von der hier.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7229221444&ssPageName=MERC_VI_RSCC_Pr4_PcY_BIN_Stores_IT


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Kochtoppangler (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Also ich würd sagen damit kannst du nichts falsch machen !

Würd aber nicht über Sofortkauf , sondern normal ersteigern , da bekommst sie dann bestimmt n Stück billiger ...

Und pass auf das du nicht drauftrittst |rolleyes


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

da werde ich drauf sehr achten


----------



## schakal1182 (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Ich hole das Thema nochmal hoch.

Ich war heute beim Optiker und habe mir den Aufstecker an meine normale Brille anpassen lassen - mit der Pilotenbrillle hab ich mich nicht ausm Haus getraut |supergri 

War dann auch direkt hier am Fluß der zur Zeit wunderbar klares Wasser führt und das Ergebnis ist schon verblüffend. Man darf zwar keine Wunder erwarten, aber man kann schon bis zu 50cm tief ins Wasser sehen und Grundstukturen erkennen. Außerdem werden Sonnenreflexionen im Niedrigwasser (10-20cm, gekräuselte Oberfläche) super weggefiltert.

Allerdings hat das ganze auch seinen Nachteil. Durch die graue Tönung wirds bei bedecktem HImmel schon recht düster. Ich denke da vor allem an die frühen Morgen- und Abendstunden. Da sieht man mehr wenn man den Vorsatz weg läßt und mit boßer Brille oder Auge hinsieht. Außerdem habe ich den Eindruck, dass die Wölbung des Aufsatzes nicht 100% mit dem Schliff meiner Brille harmoniert.

Deshalb meine Frage:

*Gibt es Polarisationsbrillen mit klaren, optischen bzw. geschliffenen Gläsern? Also normale Gläser mit gutem Polarisationseffekt?*

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen... #6


----------



## Martin001 (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

@Schakal1182,bin leider kein Optiker und kann dir deshalb nicht sagen ob es Polbrillen mit klaren Gläsern gibt 

Es gibt jedoch auch je nach Wetter(Bewölkt,Sonnig etc.) auch verschiedene Farben der Gläser wie z.B. Pink,Gelb usw.

Wichtig wie ich finde ist, das Brillenträger sich bei einem Optiker beraten lassen und nicht auf gut Glück kaufen auch wenn es vielleicht teurer wird.

MFG Martin


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

also ich muss mir jetzt umbedingt ne Sonnen oder Polbrille holen also hol ich mir ne Polbrille, vermutlich die von Mad Marlin. Sind die Glässer von der von Mad Marlin universel einsetzbare Glässer.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Naja was heißt universell ...
Also in der morgen und Abenddämmerung ists mit brille manchmal n bisschen duster , allerdings sind die Wasserspiegelungen in dieser zeit eh nicht allzu stark , so das man auch ohne Brille auskommt .
Ansonsten ist die eigentlich für jedes Wetter geeignet .


----------



## Wasserpatscher (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*



			
				schakal1182 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings hat das ganze auch seinen Nachteil. Durch die graue Tönung wirds bei bedecktem HImmel schon recht düster. Ich denke da vor allem an die frühen Morgen- und Abendstunden. (...)
> 
> *Gibt es Polarisationsbrillen mit klaren, optischen bzw. geschliffenen Gläsern? Also normale Gläser mit gutem Polarisationseffekt?*



Also ich habe zwei Pola-Brillen: eine dunkel getönte für sonnige Tage und eine gelb getönte für trübes Wetter und die Dämmerung. Finde ich eigentlich besser als klare Gläser, weil die gelbe Färbung die Kontraste noch etwas mehr verstärkt - wichtig ist nur, das die Gläser sauber sind und kratzerfrei bleiben.

Außerdem bezweifele ich, dass es klare Pola-Gläser gibt, siehe Photo-Polfilter: die nehmen immer so 1-2,5 Blenden weg, je nach Filterstellung, auch wenn sie farblich (fast) neutral sind.


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

ich war gerade bei einen Optiker den seinen Namen ich hier jetzt nicht nennen möchte (SOLL einer der billigsten sein) und hab gefragt wie teuer ne polbrille ist und die kosten 100€ aufwärts und sehen total SCHEIß* aus. Nun werde ich mir höchstwahrscheinlich die Mad Marlin holen die sieht wenigstens noch richtig gut aus.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## K3V1N (26. März 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

tach auch an alle hier!!!
bin brillen träger und bin auch auf der suche nach einer geeigneten poli brille!!! aber von diesem steck aufsatz halte ich nicht viel mit diesem clip!!!! frage : gibt es nicht so überbrillen???

wie dat dan ausschaut ist mir latte will zum angeln und nicht auf party!!!


----------



## fliafi (26. März 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Hallo K3V1N,

die Brillen die Du meinst heißen "Fitovers" oder "Cocoon" und können über der normalen Brille getragen werden.

Du bekommst sie z.B. bei Rudi Heger oder anderen Fliegenfischläden. 

Infos zu Polbrillen hab ich auch noch. Du brauchst nur die Tasten <Strg> und <F> drücken und das Suchwort "Polbrille" eingeben oder einfach runter scrollen:

Infos zu Polbrillen​ 

Die dort abgebildetet Polbrille ist übrigens von Rudi Heger und kostet ca. 50,- €. Hab sie selber da ich auch Brillenträger bin und bin wirklich sehr zufrieden. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte ein bisschen helfen.


----------



## K3V1N (27. März 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

klasse besten dank!!!!


----------



## Parasol (27. März 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Hallo,

ich habe zwei Polbrillen. Als erstes habe ich mir in den Rahmen einer alten Sonnenbrille Polgläser einbauen lasse für 20 EUR. Die Polfilterwirkung ist o.K.
Habe mir aber trotzdem beim Optiker eine weitere Polbrille gekauft und zwar aus folgendem Grund: Sehr wichtig ist, daß die Gläser gebogen sind und einen seitlichen Lichteinfall verhindern. Seitenlicht erzeugt Spiegelungen auf den Innenseiten der Gläser und macht jede Brille unwirksam und ist sehr störend. Die Optikerbrille mit Anpassung hat 50 EUR gekostet.
Bei den Preislagen weit über 100 EUR ist  nicht etwas bessere Filterwirkung der Grund sondern meistens Brillengestelle in aufwändiger Herstellung. Für den Praxisgebrauch des Anglers nicht nötig.


----------



## magic feeder (30. März 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

also ich habe eine polbrille der 700er serie von fox..........es gibt dazu 6 oder7 verschiedenfarbige gläser zum wechseln und im shop meiner wahl gab es die mal für 39 euro.............die brille kann ich voll und ganz empfehlen


----------



## Ben_koeln (1. April 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

hallo zusammen, 

also ich nutze bei schönem Wetter meine Sonnenbrille und das Ergebnis ist schon sehr gut. 

Das erste mal hab ich es auf der Müritz gemerkt, als ich mal ohne Brille ins Wasser geschaut habe. Im Gegensatz zum blick durch die Brille konnte ich goar nichts sehen, während ich mit Brille genaustens den Grund erkennen konnte. (ca. 1-2m Tiefe und die Kante auf ca. 7m) 

Danach habe ich natürlich etwas bewusster ins Wasser geschaut und an meinem Vereinssee konnte ich schon kleine Karpfen beim gründeln beobachten, die ohne Brille nur sehr sehr schwer auszumachen waren. 

Kann mir daher nicht wirklich vorstellen, ob eine extra Polibrille für mich Sinn macht, bzw. das Ergebnis viel besser ist. 

Besten Gruß

Ben :g


----------



## schakal1182 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Vielleicht ist deine "Sonnenbrille" ja ein Polarisationsbrille?


----------



## Promachos (1. April 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Hallo Schakal,

es gibt in Bamberg ein Firma, die Brillengläser herstellt, auch Spezialgläser. Sie heißt Rupp & Hubrach (oder so ähnlich).
Ich glaube, User henningcl hat seine von dort. Schick ihm doch mal ne PN.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Parasol (1. April 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*



schakal1182 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist deine "Sonnenbrille" ja ein Polarisationsbrille?



Hallo, ich bin mir sogar sicher, daß er eine Polbrille hat. Eine einfache Sonnenbrille entspiegelt die Wasseroberfläche nämlich nicht, sondern gibt als einzige Wirkung dem ganzen nur eine andere Farbe.


----------



## schakal1182 (1. April 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo Schakal,
> 
> es gibt in Bamberg ein Firma, die Brillengläser herstellt, auch Spezialgläser. Sie heißt Rupp & Hubrach (oder so ähnlich).
> Ich glaube, User henningcl hat seine von dort. Schick ihm doch mal ne PN.
> ...



Ohne angefragt zu haben kann ich mir trotzdem die Preise für solche Gläser schon vorstellen.

Ich bin jetzt bei den Fit-Over Brillen von Cocoons gelandet - dummerweise gibt es hier nirgendwo einen Händler der die führt und bei dem man die mal anprobieren könnte...
Gerade bei diesen Brillen wäre eine Anprobe doch nötig denke ich weil die Angaben über welche Brillen diese nun passen doch (leicht) voneinander abweichen...
Mal sehen wie ich das Problem löse.
Leider bietet der Hersteller auch keine Brillen mit Wechselgläsern an.


----------



## dani_carp (1. April 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

kann mir jemand etwas zu den costa del mar brillen sagen? wie gut entspiegeln sie die wasseroberfläche und ist ihr hoher preis gerechtfertigt?


----------



## Ben_koeln (2. April 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

@ Schakal und Parasol

Also die Sonnenbrille ist eine einfache Ray Ban, gekauft beim Optiker als Sonnenbrille! Wenn die natürlich analog zu Poli Brillen funktioniert ist ja spitze! |supergri

Lg

ben


----------



## schakal1182 (29. April 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Um das Thema aktuell zu halten hier der Verweis zu folgendem Thema:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=126186


----------



## Hundwiekatze (29. April 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Hallo, ich würde an Eurer Stelle mir eine "Segelbrille kaufen". Die sind schon 20x weiter als die Angler mit Ihren Brillen. Es gibt sehr gute Brillen z.B. von Gill, die absolut super sind. Da gibt es schon sehr gute Brillen die 55€ kosten und sogar schwimmfähig sind. Ich selbst habe eine Polarisationsbrille von Keanon, die ein wenig mehr kostet, aber jeden Cent Wert ist. Wer spart wirds bereuen und gerade bei seinen Augen sollte man dies auf keinen Fall tun. 
Mfg Mathias


----------



## Lonny (30. April 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Hallo,


ich hatte ja damals den beitrag eröffnet  Und da ich ja sowieso beim Augenarzt war habe ich mal nachgefragt und sie hatte mir auch sofort von den Billig Dingern abgeraten und mich zu einen Opticer geschickt wo ich mir eine anfertigen lassen habe  welches natürlich um einiges Teurer war als meine 1 für 40 euro  ich müsste für die Brille 110 euro Zahlen habe aber nun eine Gewissheit das sie auch meinen Augen gut tut den was nützt es mir  eine Brille die billig ist und dafür meine Augen Schädige !!


Grüße: Daniel


----------



## Parasol (30. April 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Hallo,

Angler, Segler, Autofahrer oder Flieger, alle finden eine Polbrille wichtig oder nützlich. Alle angebotenen Teile werden in der Optikindustrie etwickelt. Polfilterscheiben sind aus Glas (schwer) oder Kunststoff (empfindlicher gegen Kratzer). Der Preis einer Polbrille richtet sich nach der Verarbeitung des Gestells oder nach dem Namen des Vermarkters. Eine Lidl-Polbrille für 5 EUR hat eine ebenso gute Polfilterwirkung wie eine wesentlich teurere.

Ich muss ja auch nicht unbedingt eine Rolex besitzen um immer die genaue Uhrzeit zu wissen.


----------



## Lonny (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Hallo,

Da muss ich dir leider Kontra geben  ich 
habe mal ein sehr langes Gespräch mit meiner Augen Ärztin geführt den ich dachte auch erst so wie du doch dann würde ich eines besseren beleert !!!! erst mal zur Polfilterung die ist bei den teuren Brillen nicht viel besser aber merkbar !!!! Doch das Wichtigste ist und bleibt der UV Schutz und glaube mir für 5 euro bekommst du vielleicht den Schriftzug UV geschützt 
Und das Wichtigste überhaupt ist das so wie es mir erklärt worden ist die Brillen die du normal zu kaufen bekommst bei manchen Leuten sehr starke Kopfschmerzen 
auslösen können so auch bei mir :vder 
grund dafür ist das die Krümmung der Gläsern nicht zu den Popillen Past da habe ich ein Par schöne Bilder bekommen als Veranschaulichung man muss es sich so vor stellen man denkt zwar man schaut gerade durch die Brille doch in Wirklichkeit Schilt man !!! Getestet wurde es mit einen leser der vorher den wikel errechnet hat die die leute haben und dan wurde die verschiedenen test brillen eingespannt und der leser strahl eingeschaltet so das mann sehen konte wie die brille ist !!! So gut wie alle Billigen Modelle sind da durchgefallen sowie hatten etliche noch nicht mal den wichtigen Sonnenschutz trotz aufdruck !!

So das solls gewesen sein Natürlich wollen die leute was verdinen doch gerade wenn es ums Augenlicht geht sollte mann ein wenig mehr Ausgeben !!!



Daniel


----------



## Thecatfisch (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Habe mir jetzt nciht diesen Tread durchgelesen,aber ich finde die CORMORAN MIAMI Polbrille super spitze.

Hat aber auch den stolzen Preis von 50Euro.

Hat meiner Meinung nach alled was eine gute Polbrille so haben sollte.


PS:jetzt kostet die Miami um die 30Euro.


----------



## Lorenz (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Hi #h

ich hab demletzt die Aqua Polbrille "Snook" für 28,- gesehen und gleich zugeschlagen! Da kann man nichts verkehrt machen


----------



## Phreneticus (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Hallo es ist ja nett dass Ihr alle so tolle Brillen habt nur irgendwie habt Ihr glaube ich die frage nicht verstanden?
Ich kann dir nur empfehlen dir eine Brille zu suchen die dir "passt" sie sollte angenehm auf der Nase sitzen und dir am Kopf keine Druckstellen machen. Was ich dir noch empfehlen kann ist dir eine auszusuchen die links und rechts auch mit rahmen abgedeckt ist, sieht vieleicht etwas komisch aus aber der Vorteil liegt darin dass dir die Sonne nicht von links oder rechts in die Brille scheinen kann und du dann eh nichts siehst. Ob Plastik oder metallgestell ist da Wurst kommt auf den Geschmack an.

Ps: Es soll sich niemand angegriffen fühlen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Hallo Boardi´s...

Hab mir jetzt nicht den ganzen Trööt durchgelesen, und hab mal ne Frage: Wie sehe die Erfahrungen mit den PolBrillen von Ebay bei euch aus?

Hatte bis vor kurzem noch eine PolBrille die se mal bei Tchibo verkauft haben, und diese nem Kumpel geschenkt da Ich mir bei Ebay eine neue (angeblich ABU GARCIA) kaufte.

So nun stellte sich mir beim Auspacken der Ware ja schon mal die Frage "|bigeyes verarbeiten die wirklich Ihre Materialien so Schei**e". Gläser waren recht lose im Gestell und die Brille machte mit Ihrem Plastikgestell echt nen sehr sehr billigen Eindruck. Von Polarisation keine Spur. Ich persönlich denke das es sich dabei um billigen Chinaschrott handelt. Nun ja Ware ist zurück an den Verkäufer gegangen. Jetzt steh Ich nun ohne PolBrille da und überlege nun wo und welche Ich mir nun kaufen soll. 

Gruß Mike


----------



## riverboy (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Hallo miteinander !
Ich bin zur Zeit auf der Suche nach einer Polarisationsbrille guter Qualität für Brillenträger zu einem vernünftigen Preis-Leistungsverhälnis ( bis ca. 100,- Euro).
Ich hatte bis vor kurzem eine ganz einfache, billige Plastik-Pol-Brille für 10,- Euro und war damit eigentlich zufrieden. Da meine Sehkraft nachgelassen hat ( Kurzsichtigkeit) konnte ich in der letzten Zeit die Brille nur noch über die normale Sehbrille gebrauchen und irgendwann ist die Plastikfassung gebrochen.
Vor einer Woche habe ich mir so einen hochklappbaren Pol-Brillenaufstecker ( Marke Exori stand drauf) für 15,- Euro gekauft,bin damit aber überhaupt nicht zufrieden. Erstens passt die nicht richtig auf meine Brille und zweitens stört das Klipp im Blickfeld, alles ziemlich unergonomisch und billig aussehend.
Nach intensiver Internet-Recherche habe ich eigentlich nur ein einziges Model gefunden, das für Brillenträger geeignet ist, auswechselbare Gläser hat und wahrscheinlich auch gute Qualität zu einem vernünftigen Preis bietet. Das Model *"Challenger* " von der Fa.* Eye Level*  derzeit, 69,95 Euro bei Angelsport Schirmer oder 37,50 brit. Pfund ( ca. 48,- Euro) über www.sonicksolaire.co.uk
Wer hat Erfahrung mit diesem Model ( Brillenträger oder auch ohne Korrekturgläser) und wer weiß welches Geschäft im Raum Nürnberg dieses Model führt. Eventuell gibt es noch was vergleichbares auf dem Markt ( auch Internet) ?
Ansonsten gibt es ja für Brillenträger entweder die Klipp-Aufsätze von denen ich nicht viel halte oder riesige Fitover Modelle die ausschauen wie die Sonnenbrillen in den Soft-Pornos aus den Siebzigern |bigeyes und dazu noch keine wechselbare Gläser ( verschiedene Farben ) haben.
Wenn man keine Korrekturgläser benötigt habe ich von der Fa. *Fenwick* ein ansprechendes Model mit wechselbaren Gläsern für 50,- Euro ( bei Fisherman`s Partner gefunden ).
Ansonsten jede Menge ( auch günstigere Modelle) von Balzer, Shimano, EyeLevel, usw. aber ohne den obengenannten Features.
Ist schon erstaunlich das obwohl 63% der Erwachsenen in Deutschland ( laut http://www.sehen.de)  eine  Brille benötigen, am Markt fast nichts angeboten wird ! Anscheinend sind unter den großen Marketingexperten in der optischen Industrie keine Angler oder Wassersportler:g die dieses enorme Marktpotenzial entdeckt haben.


----------



## der Jäger (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Moinsen zusammen !

Habe nicht den ganzen Tread durchgelesen und muss dazu sagen ob nun billig oder teuer , muss jeder selber wissen wieviel ausgeben will . Meine hat ca. 20 Euronen gekostet , zweier Pack die Hälfte die Brille , und ist von Askari . Ich muss sagen ich habe  diese schon seit mehreren Jahren und bin vollzufrieden mit ihr , ob nun beim angeln oder beim autofahren . 

Gruß
DER JÄGER :g


----------



## Lorenz (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*



riverboy schrieb:


> Anscheinend sind unter den großen Marketingexperten in der optischen Industrie keine Angler oder Wassersportler:g die dieses enorme Marktpotenzial entdeckt haben



Guck mal bei Costa Del Mar :g

http://www.costadelmar.com/


----------



## magic feeder (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

ich habe die 700er serie von fox.....die gibt es bei fp für 40 euros..........eine super brille mit 6 verschiedenen wechselgläsern


----------



## räuberhotzenplotz (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*



magic feeder schrieb:


> ich habe die 700er serie von fox.....die gibt es bei fp für 40 euros..........eine super brille mit 6 verschiedenen wechselgläsern


 

kannst du nen link posten, find se nich


----------



## riverboy (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Ja, die Brille von Fox ist bestimmt interessant aber nicht für Brillenträger geeignet !
Nach meiner Recherche gibt es für Brillenträger nur das Model *" Challenger*" von der fa. *Eye Level ,* wo man auch die Gläser wechseln kann. Wer har Erfahrung ( mit oder ihen Korrekturgläser) mit diesem Model ?


----------



## safe667 (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

habe mir vor kurzer zeit eine balzer-poli-brille für knapp 13 euro gekauft...
ist zwar eher die billige variante, aber ich bin damit völligst zufrieden..
http://img530.*ih.us/img530/353/p1100147ui9.jpghttp://img374.*ih.us/img374/1410/p1100148pr1.jpg


ich denke, dass sie ihren zweck voll erfüllt, wie man vielleicht an den bildern sehn kann...
die vertikalen störungen kommen von der geschlossenen glastür her...

grüsse safe


----------



## Wolfsburger (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Hallo will bald auch eine Pol Brille zulegen.
Bin gerade mal am Ebay gucken auf der Hoffnung das ich das 1 oder andere Schnäppchen ergattern kann.

Mir ist da mal die Fox  Polarisationsbrille series 700 ins Auge gekommen.
Auf Jatego Shopping gibt es diese Brille für 80 Euro.
Was meint ihr wieviel ist sie wert?
Hat einer Erfahrung?

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Tino (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*



magic feeder schrieb:


> ich habe die 700er serie von fox.....die gibt es bei fp für 40 euros..........eine super brille mit 6 verschiedenen wechselgläsern





Wenns die gleiche ist.


----------



## Wolfsburger (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Oh stimmt
war ich mal wieder zu Blöd zum lesen 

Mh wüsste zwar nich das es dazu wechselgläser sind aber könnte sie sein
danke


----------



## Hougen (13. April 2013)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Hallo Leute,

nun ich bin absolut der selben Meinung, dass man insbesondere bei einer Polarisationsbrille lieber einen vernünftigen Optiker aufsuche sollte, dem man vertraut. 
Bei den meisten Brillen werden oft UV-A oder UV-B Filter weg gelassen...beide zu "verbauen" kostet...und auch wie schon gesagt wurde, selbst wenn es drauf steht, zeigt sich oft im Test, dass sie garnicht über den besagten Schutz verfügen.
Sicherlich kommt es auch darauf an, wie oft man die Brille benutzt. Dementsprechend wird man vielleicht nie etwas von dem Schaden, der durch die Brille entstehen kann, etwas merken. Grundsätzlich sollte man jedoch in diesem Punkt nicht sparen, selbst wenn Berkley, etc. seine Brillen hochwertig anpreist, was ich nicht anzweifeln will. 
Die Kopfschmerzen können unabhängig vom Modell und Preis bei jedem Menschen auftreten, das hat weniger was mit der Brille als vielmehr oftmals mit der anatomischen Begebenheit des Auges zu tun. Krümmungswinkel, Veränderungen der Cornea, etc. können Einfluss darauf haben, wie gut man mit einer solchen Brille in dem Fall zurecht kommt. Ein Optiker kann das genauer bemessen...und sollte man im Nachhinein feststellen, dass es nicht funktioniert, kann man wieder zu ihm gehen, um die Brille ändenr zu lassen. In der Regel wird das auf Kollanz kostenlos reguliert...jedenfalls dort wo ich immer hingehe ;-)


----------



## flx1337 (14. April 2013)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Also ich hab mir ne Polbrille ausm Supermarkt geholt...
4€ bei LIDL, konnte sie leider noch nicht testen aber ich habe mal in verschiedenen Foren rumgestöbert und die Leute waren überall begeistert... Ich denke für 4€ kann man erstmal nichts falsch machen, ist meine erste Polbrille und son "Einsteigermodell" ist sicherlich genau das richtige, wenn die Schonzeit vorbei ist werd ich mal nen kleinen Versuch starten... Der erste Eindruck ist schonmal positiv: Verarbeitung ist ganz gut, drückt nicht oder sonstiges und wenn man sie vor dem Computermonitor mal dreht sieht man den effekt ganz deutlich: bei nem bestimmten Winkel lässt sie kein Licht mehr durch, also vielversprechend...


----------



## Kasi (14. April 2013)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Hallo,
ich bin total begeistert von der Costa Del Mar. 
Mein Freund hat sich die gekauft und war sofort überzeugt.
Habe die Brille dann dieses Jahr zum Meefofischen Probe getragen, einfach genial. Werde mir die Costa Del Mar kaufen.

Grüße
Karsten


----------



## Felipe95 (14. April 2013)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Hallo,

also meine Empfehlung ist ja einfach mal zu fielmann zu gehen 

Hab da auch meine her. Da kannste dir zich gestelle und gläser aussuchen. Nach bedarf auch mit stärke !
Hab zu ostern ne neue bekommen die ich mir vorher bei fielmann ausgesucht habe. Habe sie eben grade getestet... top !
Hab mir ein gestell susgesucht, welches vorne leicht gebogen ist, so dass auch von den seiten so gut wie kein licht ins auge fällt.
Und Preisklassen krigste da auch alle !!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## Hougen (14. April 2013)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Also, dem kann ich nur beipflichten. Das lohnt schon, wenn man sich die vom Fachmann holt, vorallem weil sie dann das hat, was man auch haben will. Ich würde allerdings eher von Fielmann abraten, hab da eher nur schlechte erfahrungen gemacht, würde eher zu ApolloOptiks raten. Allerdings hängt das auch etwas von der Filiale in der jeweiligen Stadt ab. Wichtig ist, man muss einen kompetenten Optiker finden, ganz gleich für welchen Konzert er arbeitet. Die meisten Optiker sind meiner Meinung nach heut zu Tage eher oberflächlich über ihre Fachbereiche informiert - kurz gesagt, zu wenig Erfahrung und/oder schlechte Ausbildung. Aber es gibt Ausnahmen, und die würde ich aufsuchen.  Werde das selbe tun in zwei Wochen wenn ich wieder zu hause bin #6 
Polarisationsbrille mit Stärke ist cool, aber mit Kontaktlinsen und "normaler" Polarisationsbrille kommt ihr billiger. Die Lidl/Aldi- Brillen sind auch sicherlich einen Versuch wert. Meiner Meinung nach, muss man für sich entscheiden, wie oft man diese Brille nutzt. Nur fürs angeln? Oder auch fürs Autofahren, Segeln, mit dem Hund gassi gehen, usw. Wenn ja, lohnt sich eine vernünftige Anschaffung. Die Costa del Mar ist da sicherlich kein schlechter Kauf, aber ich denke dass man da etwas vergleichbares günstigeres beim Optiker finden kann.


----------



## flx1337 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Also ich war heute mit der LIDL-Brille am Wasser und es wahr ja auch recht sonnig.
Muss sagen als Sonnenbrille gut geeignet, als Polbrille...okay...
Für 4€ erwarte ich nichts besonderes aber der Effekt ist deutlich zu merken, habe jetzt keine Vergleichsbrille aber so berauschend war es nicht..
Fazit: 4€ is das ding alle Male wert und der Effekt ist okay...


----------



## coolzero23 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Also ich kann auch sagen die Lidl oder Aldi Brillen sind vollkommen ok für den normalen Angler sie Bricht die Spiegelung vom Wasser ich kann beim feederfischen oder andere arten von Angeln alles Top erkennen und bekomme keine Augenschmerzen kann auch sagen für 4 € TOP


----------



## Hougen (28. April 2013)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

Also ich hab mich jetzt spontan doch zu einer Berkley Pro-Series Pol.Brille durchgerungen und hab vom Optiker abgesehen. Die Brille hat 18 € gekostet und ist in jeder Hinsicht spitze. Saß damit gestern bei 28 ° beim Feederfischen am See, und das den ganzen Tag über. Es hat sich weder Scheiß in der Brille gesammelt, noch sind die Gläser beschlagen noch sind Kopfschmerzen aufgetreten.
Durch und durch eine brauchbare Brille für vernünftiges Geld. 
Mein Kumpel hatte eine Aldi-Brille mit. Es war interessant die Brillen im Vergleich zu sehen. In jedem Fall würde ich die Preisdifferenz investieren und jeder Zeit wieder die Berkley kaufen...in dem selben preissegment gibt es ich glaube auch die Shimano Catana und einige andere Modell von anderen Herstellern, wie die allerdings sind weiß ich nicht. Großer Vorteil bei der Aldi-Brille: wenn man feststellt, dass sie nicht die Erwartungen erfüllt, kann man sie einfach zurückbringen ;-)


----------



## GeorgeB (28. April 2013)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*



> Es hat sich weder *Scheiß* in der Brille gesammelt....



Du hast ja auch glücklicherweise nicht drauf gesessen. :m


----------



## u-see fischer (28. April 2013)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*



Hougen schrieb:


> Es hat sich weder *Scheiß* in der Brille gesammelt, noch sind die Gläser beschlagen noch sind Kopfschmerzen aufgetreten.



Mal eine Frage, warum soll sich Scheiß in der Brile sammeln? Wo trägst Du die Brille?  :m :m


----------



## Hougen (28. April 2013)

*AW: Polarisationsbrille nur welche ?*

|kopfkrat gute Frage ;-) Da ich nicht bei der Kanalreinigung arbeite war eher der Schweiß gemeint. #6


----------

